# Alberta Archers: Boycott Sherwood Park Archery Lanes



## SpiritArcher

To all Alberta 3D and Target Archers:

*It is time to Boycott Sherwood Park Archery Lanes and Drive it into Bankruptcy or a change in Ownership*

On November 14, 2014, I ordered a pearl white 2014 Hoyt Ignite for my 14 year-old daughter. I received confirmation shortly thereafter in writing via email from the distributor, Monsens Sporting Goods in Ontario. In this email, I was told in the email that delivery of the bow would be 6-8 weeks. 

Fast forward 6 weeks and I go into the dealer I ordered the bow through for an update and was told by the owner that he hadn't heard anything. So, I contacted Monsens and they checked with Hoyt and told me that the bow had not been built yet. So, 2 weeks later, I contacted Monsens and was told that they would be receiving the bow at their warehouse on January 20th. On January 23rd, I received an email from Monsens indicating that the bow was now in their storeroom. This was about 9 weeks after my order, pretty close I would say to the 6 to 8 weeks, so Monsens delivered on their promise.

Once hearing that Monsens had the bow, I started checking with the owner of Sherwood Park Archery Lanes on when my daughter's bow would be delivered. Repeatedly, for the next 3 weeks, he told me that he hadn't heard anything and then I learned that the bow, along with 20 other Hoyt Ignites were to be delivered to his store on Wednesday, February 12th. So, I went on the 12th and was told that he still hadn't heard anything. So, I waited a few more days and still nothing. So, after the end of store hours on the 15th, I decided to give Monsens a call.

After 3 phone calls to Monsens, a phone call to Matt Davis (International Sales at Hoyt), and an email threatening legal action, I finally heard back from Monsens. The senior person at Monsens stated that my daughter's bow was still there and had been there for some time and that he has yet to hear from Sherwood Park Archery Lanes about arranging for delivery. 

So here's the scoop folks, Dallas Choma, owner of Sherwood Park Archery Lanes is a liar (I have concrete proof in writing). I'm sure if we do a survey, you will find lots of folks who have either had a bad experience there or has been ripped off or lied to or all three. This man does not give a rat's back side about archery or archers themselves. As much as that shop was my second home when it was owned by Joe Winter, it is time for Sherwood Park Archery Lanes to sail off into the sunset. 

Is this how you treat a customer who has spent close to $6,000.00 in the past 3 years in your shop? I think not.

So folks, its time to drive this business into bankruptcy and vote with our dollar. Its time to boycott the Sherwood Park Archery Lanes.


----------



## Stash

Guy screws up a bow order and you want to drive him out of business, maybe make his family suffer financial hardship, and put several employees out of work? Geez, lighten up.


----------



## Hyde72

I can understand being upset, I get impatient when I have new toys on the way. But gotta say this sounds like ur making a mountain out of a mole hill and possibly setting ur self up for legal action.


----------



## Wardlow warrior

Stash said:


> Guy screws up a bow order and you want to drive him out of business, maybe make his family suffer financial hardship, and put several employees out of work? Geez, lighten up.


I agree ....


----------



## SpiritArcher

I can certainly appreciate where all of you are coming from on this; however, I do think there are some things that you need to understand.

1. This is not about screwing up a bow order. The bow is exactly what I ordered. This is about honesty and integrity. I was notified in writing via email by Monsens Sporting Goods that my daughter's bow was in their warehouse and has been since January 23rd. In that email, they suggested I check with Sherwood Park Archery Lanes on delivery. Since receiving that notification, I have gone to his shop 6 times since, 4 of those visits I was told right to my face that he hadn't heard anything from Monsens. On a fifth occassion he told me that it was on its way and was probably still on the truck. I was even told that I could expect the bow to arrive on February 12th when he receives shipment of 20 other Hoyt Ignites. I went there on February 12th and there was no new shipment to be found. Also, on yet another occassion I had my daughter with me and he even told my daughter that her bow was on its way. However, when I received an email from the owner of Monsens yesterday I was informed in writing that they have not heard from Sherwood Park Archery Lanes at all regarding my daughter's bow. 

2. As far as libel is concerned, under the tort of defamation and in this case lible, in order for a person to be liable the allegations made by the offending party must be proven to be false. In other words, it is not lible if it is true. I think that with the documentation that I have, the testimony of the owner of Monsens, and the testimony of other customers who have had similar experiences that there would be no case. All that you have to do is do a google search for old posts on the old bowzone.ca forum and you will read countless stories of customers who have been treated like crap by this company. To date, none of these people have been sued because everything on those forums can be proven to be true. Just as this situation is true.

3. If there was no truth to matter, then why did the head of International Sales at Hoyt and the owner of Monsens jump when, after finally having enough of the lies, threatened to contact my lawyer to seek legal action and that I would be going to the local RCMP detachment to file a complaint with respect to the matter? Why is it that the bow is now on a FedEx plane making its way to Alberta as we speak at Sherwood Park Archery Lanes' cost? 

Over the last few years I have been ridiculed in front of other customers and have been spoken down to. I have also been on the receiving end of what you folks would call order "screw-ups" as have friends of mine. Yet, I was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt and give him a chance to change and "make things good."

If you knew the history of his dealings with myself and other target archers and his reputation you would not be so quick to judge my call for a boycott. I have always wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt but this is the final straw. After all, this is not me he has screwed with, it was my daughter.

What would you do if you were in the same situation and a shop owner lied right to your daughter's face. How would you react? Would you need to "lighten up." I don't think so.

By the way, he has no employees.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

If you have such a problem why didnt you go some where else?


----------



## jack88

It used to be the best place to go when Joe owned it.....SpiritArcher is in no way off base with what he has said here today.

I used to do a lot of business there, with old and new owners. I am not mad at what the store has become, I'm just really disappointed at what it has become.


----------



## criss-p-bacon

id say you were the cause by dealing with 2 places causing the mix up. and all bows take forever to come to canada. i go through that daily up here. 
suing for what?...your word against a huge companies?. like to see what a judge says on that one. a mistake like this isnt a suable offence. best youd get is a refund

"_Over the last few years I have been ridiculed in front of other customers and have been spoken down to_."....i see why with this post. seems to be an attitude issue from reading here


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

biggest problem really is that hoyt has a middle man ...in Canada ...in usa they ship directly to store ....sometimes middleman only orders big orders so shipping costs cut...truths only come to full disclosure when purchase orders with dates on them are supplied by ALL parties involved....also Canada's orders are much smaller than usa stores order .... sorry to hear this situation as gives product a bad name ...also..... seems someone is twisting truths in supplying product....I was a hoyt sales rep years ago and as a rep ran into shipping time frame problems for customers... the wait will be worth it...plus hoyt makes riser runs not individual bows ...sometimes a riser or colour of riser might not be run for a month or two apart .....and left handed is usually longer..


----------



## RedbeardHD90

Take your business elsewhere. If he is what you are claiming he is, he will end up closing. Use your dollar as the sword.


----------



## SpiritArcher

I would like to take the opportunity to address criss-p-bacon's comments. First off, my issue is not with Hoyt or Monsens. The Hoyt rep at Monsens told me 6 to 8 weeks and the bow arrived at their warehouse in 9 weeks. That's pretty damn good. I know what the issues are with delivery times with Hoyt and how they run their plant because this is not my first Hoyt order. My Contender Elite took 4 months but at the same time, the specs on the bow were not exactly what the vast majority of people would call typical, especially considering the colour is one that does not get ordered very often. 

I started communicating with Monsens because of the fact that 4 months prior I went into the shop and asked him to order my daughter a Hoyt Ruckus and it turns out that he never did. When I confronted him on it, he told me that he didn't order the bow because he wanted me to wait to see what the 2014 product line-up would look like. So, at this point, he had lost my trust. My initial contact with Monsens was to confirm that he had actually placed the order. Subsequent contacts with Monsens were follow-ups to see where the bow was in the system.

I did not threaten to sue Hoyt. I threatened to sue Sherwood Park Archery Lanes and Monsens. As far as my word against their's - its pretty hard to refute things when they are documented in writing. I have email correspondence showing when the bow was ordered, when it was built, and when it was received by Monsens at their warehouse. I also have email correspondence indicating that the bow has been in Monsens warehouse for the past 3 1/2 weeks and that Sherwood Park Archery Lanes has not contacted Monsens to arrange for delivery despite the fact that I repeatedly have gone to the shop over the past 3 1/2 weeks inquiring about the bow.

In order to prove that a wrong has been committed in a civil court you have to prove on the balance of probabilities that the wrong by the offending party was committed. Given that I have the documentation in the form of emails from Monsens and if need be I can bring in witnesses who can testify that they have been treated in the same manner, I would have no problem proving a case if I was to make good on my threat. 

Why did I get Matt Davis from Hoyt involved? I wasn't sure who to believe. As I said in my email to him, I didn't care who was lying just as long as something was done about it. In the email, I told him that I would be suing and possibly filing a theft and fraud complaint if the bow wasn't delivered promptly.

Criss-p-bacon, I do not have an attitude problem. This about bad business practices. It is about being strung along and being told that he hadn't heard anything and then that the bow was on its way and probably on the truck somewhere although I knew full well that the bow hadn't even budged from the distributors warehouse and was starting to collect dust. It is about being there when the man lied right to my daughter's face when he told her that the bow is on its way. I am sorry but there is not one person out there in the ArcheryTalk universe who would not be angry over this. 

Some of you may ask why I still ordered the bow through him and the answer is this: I made a promise. This bow is a promise I made to my daughter on her 14th birthday last June because she could no longer shoot her Diamond Nuclear Ice as the draw length was maxed out and 3 inches too short. That week I went in to Sherwood Park Archery Lanes and ordered the Ruckus. Unfortunately, Sherwood Park Archery Lanes is the only Hoyt dealer in the Edmonton area and I would have been forced to drive several hours away.

Redbeard...that is exactly what I will be doing. Thanks to Matt Davis, my daughter's bow was put on a Fed Ex plane yesterday and will be available for pick up today. When I pick up the bow, it will be the last time I will step foot in that place. Should we vote with our dollars? Absolutely and that is why I am calling for a boycott.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

I have a question when a bow ordered comes to monsens why was it held for shipping order placed and item when arrived then should of been shipped next day to your dealer ...don`t you think ...why was it held at monsens ...just a question...they where to fill an order right..and when a dealer orders his shipping terms are on po from him ...and nothing like conflicting stories from suppliers to set someone off..hope product gets to you soon...


----------



## wanemann

if the store has an outstanding bill, and is in the habit of not paying timely, could be one reason to hold product till the debt is paid in full.


----------



## cheaplaughs

I remember waiting 9 months for a bowtech. Paid in full needless to say I was pissed. Found out the distributor wasn't paying their bill. I deal in the US now.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

I still can't get over why you kept going to the same place after having issues. Your turning a smaller issue of not getting a piece of metal and fiberglass into something more personal. Go elsewhere go over it. I have no opinion on SPAL as I haven't dealt with them at all. Also, I don't think there the only Hoyt dealer in the area did you check whyld archery? There are a ton of good shops you could of got in contact with had you come on here and asked. This place is about helping people out not destroying a business.


----------



## Rolexdr

Sounds like the dealer is a slow pay but he distributor can't say that to the end user

And if you caught him in a lie (where you said he did not order until he saw the. 2014 line up)
You should of walked 

Sorry I understand your PO about bad cust service. Demand money back and walk way 
Vote with your dollars It's easy. I have had to refund clients money on times they had special ordered and I was unable to obtain in a timely manner. It's happens especially when dealing with distributors


----------



## BROWN STAR

OP, u r a doosh


----------



## SpiritArcher

HoytAlpha35, Wyld Archery is not an authorized Hoyt Dealer. 

Update: Thanks to Matt Davis at Hoyt and Dan Rye at Monsens, my daughter got her bow this evening as they had promised. 

I went to SPAL to pick it up, took them to task on their bad business practices and the lies he told my daughter and then proceeded to tell him that I will never step back into his shop as long as he is still the owner.

The last thing I have to say on this matter is this: 

Brown Star, if standing up for honesty, integrity and fair treatment makes me a douche (learn how to spell by the way) then I am proud to be a douche. 

Let me tell you all about a time when Sherwood Park Archery Lanes was the pro-shop to go to. 16 years ago when I was finishing univeristy and couldn't even afford the gas to drive half a block let alone to Sherwood Park Archery Lanes, I was the proud owner of a 20 year old Bear Whitetail. On a Sunday afternoon, I was on the shooting line at full draw when a small air pocket in the middle of the riser's grip catastophically failed causing the bow to explode in half. The pins from my sight left a 6 inch gash on my face when the upper half of the riser hit me in the head. The owner at the time provided me with first aid and closed me up using steri strips. When he was done, he went into the back room and came out with a 3 year-old Jennings Starmaster that a customer had on consignment. He set-it up with a new rest, new sight, adjusted it to my drawlength and cut half a dozen arrows for me. When he was done he handed it to me and said "I know that you're a student and don't have any money. You don't owe me anything." That folks is what it was like at the Sherwood Park Archery Lanes when treating a customer with integrity and respect meant something. Incidentally, I shot that bow nearly 10 years before I finally retired it in favour of the bow I hunt with now.

Ultimately Karma's a ---- and what comes around goes around. Whether or not folks read this and agree, how I was treated will bite SPAL in the proverbial "ass" in the end.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

point made and opinions voiced civilly except till the end ...by someone name calling ..... thread should be closed and left up so people can read it ..and buyer beware...


----------



## criss-p-bacon

SpiritArcher said:


> I would like to take the opportunity to address criss-p-bacon's comments. First off, my issue is not with Hoyt or Monsens. The Hoyt rep at Monsens told me 6 to 8 weeks and the bow arrived at their warehouse in 9 weeks. That's pretty damn good. I know what the issues are with delivery times with Hoyt and how they run their plant because this is not my first Hoyt order. My Contender Elite took 4 months but at the same time, the specs on the bow were not exactly what the vast majority of people would call typical, especially considering the colour is one that does not get ordered very often.
> 
> *I started communicating with Monsens because of the fact that 4 months prior I went into the shop and asked him to order my daughter a Hoyt Ruckus and it turns out that he never did. When I confronted him on it, he told me that he didn't order the bow because he wanted me to wait to see what the 2014 product line-up would look like.* So, at this point, he had lost my trust. My initial contact with Monsens was to confirm that he had actually placed the order. Subsequent contacts with Monsens were follow-ups to see where the bow was in the system.
> 
> *i dont think you mentioned this statement before about what he said on witing for 2014 line up. agreed he should have said that at the time you asked for your order to be placed. dpmt think thats realy a suable offence though*
> 
> I did not threaten to sue Hoyt. I threatened to sue Sherwood Park Archery Lanes and Monsens. As far as my word against their's - its pretty hard to refute things when they are documented in writing. I have email correspondence showing when the bow was ordered, when it was built, and when it was received by Monsens at their warehouse. I also have email correspondence indicating that the bow has been in Monsens warehouse for the past 3 1/2 weeks and that Sherwood Park Archery Lanes has not contacted Monsens to arrange for delivery despite the fact that I repeatedly have gone to the shop over the past 3 1/2 weeks inquiring about the bow.
> 
> _*i see the mix up but id think a judge would say you could have shopped elsewhere, nobody was holding a gun to you to say you had to only buy from them. was money laid down?. was any effort to get it back made?. im sure is some things a judge would ask*_
> 
> In order to prove that a wrong has been committed in a civil court you have to prove on the balance of probabilities that the wrong by the offending party was committed. Given that I have the documentation in the form of emails from Monsens and if need be I can bring in witnesses who can testify that they have been treated in the same manner, I would have no problem proving a case if I was to make good on my threat.
> 
> Why did I get Matt Davis from Hoyt involved? I wasn't sure who to believe. As I said in my email to him, I didn't care who was lying just as long as something was done about it. In the email, I told him that I would be suing and possibly filing a theft and fraud complaint if the bow wasn't delivered promptly.
> 
> _*theft?..it was in your possesion?. id assume it needs to be for a theft charge.*_
> 
> Criss-p-bacon, I do not have an attitude problem. This about bad business practices. It is about being strung along and being told that he hadn't heard anything and then that the bow was on its way and probably on the truck somewhere although I knew full well that the bow hadn't even budged from the distributors warehouse and was starting to collect dust. It is about being there when the man lied right to my daughter's face when he told her that the bow is on its way. I am sorry but there is not one person out there in the ArcheryTalk universe who would not be angry over this.
> 
> Some of you may ask why I still ordered the bow through him and the answer is this: I made a promise. This bow is a promise I made to my daughter on her 14th birthday last June because she could no longer shoot her Diamond Nuclear Ice as the draw length was maxed out and 3 inches too short. That week I went in to Sherwood Park Archery Lanes and ordered the Ruckus. Unfortunately, Sherwood Park Archery Lanes is the only Hoyt dealer in the Edmonton area and I would have been forced to drive several hours away.
> 
> Redbeard...that is exactly what I will be doing. Thanks to Matt Davis, my daughter's bow was put on a Fed Ex plane yesterday and will be available for pick up today. When I pick up the bow, it will be the last time I will step foot in that place. Should we vote with our dollars? Absolutely and that is why I am calling for a boycott.


...........


----------



## hoody123

While no doubt OP was wronged, I'm thinking that most shops would be just fine with you taking your business elsewhere. Serenity now dude, you're gonna have a coronary at this rate.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

c post number 19 mediator react


----------



## mprus

Stash said:


> Guy screws up a bow order and you want to drive him out of business, maybe make his family suffer financial hardship, and put several employees out of work? Geez, lighten up.


Yeah my local bow shop screws up my orders all the time!


----------



## shakyshot

mprus said:


> Yeah my local bow shop screws up my orders all the time!



Really Martin?


----------



## mprus

shakyshot said:


> Really Martin?


Yes Shawn but my comment was meant to say that doesn't stop me shopping there...people make mistakes!


----------



## Camp

:hurt:


Hyde72 said:


> I can understand being upset, I get impatient when I have new toys on the way. But gotta say this sounds like ur making a mountain out of a mole hill and possibly setting ur self up for legal action.


----------



## 3--d

Question:
How do u know Monsens wasnt the problem?
They do have a problem some times with their orders

Andy


----------



## titan-chaser

Hyde72 said:


> I can understand being upset, I get impatient when I have new toys on the way. But gotta say this sounds like ur making a mountain out of a mole hill and possibly setting ur self up for legal action.


Seriously... I agree, must have a ton of time to write a 1000'word thread...


----------



## sniperspud

I sympathize with you spirit archer as I too have dealt with the ignorance of Sherwood park archery. I went through six months of being lied to about how my bow would be there this week then next month, blah blah blah. In the meantime I had first hand info that he had lost his Hoyt dealership and no other distributors were sending him bows unless he paid up front. Your story is like déjà vu right down to the last letter. I think if he had least been straight with me at any point instead of talking to me like a piece of dirt I could of had a shred of respect for him.


----------



## sniperspud

Oh and by the way I never did get my bow. There's only one douche spirit archer and it's definitely not you


----------



## bigbadwoolfe

You must have a lot of free time or just don't have a lot of knowledge of the legal system and how business gets done in the archery realm in Canada... 

1. You knew the shop has bad reputation. Why go there in the first place? 

2. You sue... What do you think you're entitled to and when do you think you'll get it by suing? Small claims court will take years, and at most you'll get an obsolete bow by the time it's all said and done. But you'll lose countless hours and nerves... Over a bow... 

3. Even if you do sue, I'm sure the shop can find more satisfied customers than you can unsatisfied. All your documentation likely isn't legally binding... Did you sign an agreement of some sort? Looks like he promised, you paid, he didn't deliver quite as he promised. That must be a first. 

Anyway, sucks what happened to you, but move on. You got your bow. Being a keyboard warrior and a telephone tough guy will not make you any friends... 

And next time drive south of the border and get your bow there.


----------

